# another Craigslist laugh ...



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I posted an add, sometime ago, that I was selling Cassi and would be interested in trading her for piglets or ???

Tonight I received this email back .....

Hi,

Do you raise Nigerian dwarfs? Is she blue eyed? We have a 3 Nigerian Dwarf Doe's now, and a Buck, and would like to add a few more (but would prefer ones with blue eyes).
Would you consider a trade for a small Chihuahua?
I am selling out of my Chihuahua herd, and just keeping my Mastiffs, and would consider trading a Chihuahua if you might be interested. Attached is pictures of the ones available. I could give you more info if you might be interested, most are around 4lbs and all are Appleheads. The value I am asking is $500 each without papers, but like I said I would barter.
Thanks!

is it just us that laughed our hiney off wondering WHAT a chihuahua "herd" looks like ..... and if its a milking herd??? :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Hmmmm... chihuahua milk????... And Mastiffs??? what a combo! Wonder if they have that crossbreed?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL:


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

That's great! I got a great reply on our boat last night "You simply MUST call me and say hi ###-####" I tried to get DH to call and say "Hi" but he wasn't as amused as I.  

That awful pricey on a Chi with no papers I would think, but since these are "herd" animals maybe they do better in pairs or they're different than the pets...


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:slapfloor:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:laugh: Hmmmm.....a "herd" of Chihuahua :scratch:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow....I'm not sure if that is funny or ridiculous! Lol


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Hmm. A Chihuahua with no papers for $500? Must be a grade animal :laugh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...a herd of chihuahuas!  I would love to see that!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

a herd of chi's? I'd be selling out too...those lil dogs have attitudes LOL


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

A herd of apple-headed Chihuahuas... I've heard it all!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> Aww...a herd of chihuahuas!  I would love to see that!


You and me both! How cute would that be?!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

:slapfloor: A herd of chihuahuas? Can't you just see them galloping in the pasture now?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

kid'n'kaboodle said:


> :slapfloor: A herd of chihuahuas? Can't you just see them galloping in the pasture now?


YES!!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: I wonder if they milk their "herd" every evening?


----------

